# Gaming laptop for PS/LR?



## Warhorse (Nov 27, 2019)

I got cold feet about the nonapple renewed Apple MacBook Pro that I mentioned in my other thread.

Is a gaming laptop a viable/good choice to use for photo editing/processing with PS/LR monthly subscription?

This is a brand new laptop that I am wondering about, and advise and opinions are appreciated.

https://www.amazon.com/GP63-Leopard-i7-8750H-Notebook-Computer/dp/B07BYJNT4B/ref=sr_1_11_sspa?keywords=msi+laptop&qid=1574868897&sr=8-11-spons&spLa=ZW5jcnlwdGVkUXVhbGlmaWVyPUEyUU5QMkRNVVdON1VIJmVuY3J5cHRlZElkPUEwNTI3MTcwWTVGUDhDU0tBSDExJmVuY3J5cHRlZEFkSWQ9QTA2MTMwMjIxTjdZREw2NFMxQTkwJndpZGdldE5hbWU9c3BfbXRmJmFjdGlvbj1jbGlja1JlZGlyZWN0JmRvTm90TG9nQ2xpY2s9dHJ1ZQ&th=1


----------



## weepete (Nov 27, 2019)

MSI are a pretty decent brand, processor looks good with 6 cores, RAM looks more than adequate, 500GB SSD is good. I'd question if you'd really need a GTX1060, but it is a middle of the road GFX card now. It does look really good value for money and probably a little bit more than you need for lightroom and photoshop. 

I'm not sure exactly how many cores lightroom and photoshop need though I'm pretty certain it's not many and they only use the gfx card for a few uses and even then a basic one should be sufficent.


----------



## Ysarex (Nov 27, 2019)

Check the display type. I didn't see it mentioned in the specs on the Amazon page. Gamers have a tendency to prefer TN displays because of their response time. Photographers tend to prefer IPS or similar displays and not TN.

Joe


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 27, 2019)

Weepete, it will be used as my main computer. I just wanted to make sure that it will handle anything I want it to do as far as photo processing. Not that I do a lot right now, but my current laptop with just 4 gig of RAM, slow processor, and a slow 500 HDD  is a real dog. It only cost $200 four years ago.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 27, 2019)

Ysarex, yes it is IPS. 

15.6" Full HD IPS-Level 144Hz 3ms Display (1920 x 1080)


----------



## weepete (Nov 27, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Weepete, it will be used as my main computer. I just wanted to make sure that it will handle anything I want it to do as far as photo processing. Not that I do a lot right now, but my current laptop with just 4 gig of RAM, slow processor, and a slow 500 HDD  is a real dog. It only cost $200 four years ago.



Should be a massive upgrade then mate. I've got an HP Z book workstation for my work computer with similar specs, (i7, 32GB RAM 500GB SSD, QHD IPS touchscreen, thunderbolt connections) though it's only dual core and built in gfx. It's great though, I'm sure it would have zero problems with lightroom and photoshop so positive that you'll see a benefit.

Great call from Joe about the screen, though more and more gamers are switching to IPS for better viewing angles and deeper blacks since the >5ms response time IPS panels have become avalible and have become much cheaper. 120Hz has been superseded by 144Hz or 240Hz now. 

The one thing that you'll tend not to find with a gaming rig is a high-res screen paired with cheaper hardware as it takes a lot more to run a high end display with the 3D rendering, for top titles. Most gamers would rather run 1080p resolution and put the extra money saved into a better GPU and higher frame rates. 

Have a look at workstations before you pull the trigger, you might find one with a better screen, and lower teir gfx card (but everything else performance based) which would be what I would be looking for if I didn't game

Though everyone knws that RGB instantly gives you a 25% performace increase even if you can't see it


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 28, 2019)

Thanks guys, I just now bought it.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 28, 2019)

Black Friday has some good deals at Amazon. I cancelled the order for the 'puter I linked to, and upgraded to this monster instead!
https://www.amazon.com/gp/product/B07YPXX5YK/ref=ppx_od_dt_b_asin_title_s00?ie=UTF8&th=1


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 28, 2019)

I prefer a custom video editing desktop over something that is already built for something else. I built my own custom gaming/editing photography and video editing desktop.  To build your own custom editing computer you are looking to spend some money anywhere between $1,000 and up all depends on what all you want in the computer. Mine cost me around $5,600 with all the high end hardware and stuff I needed.  What cost so much is the memory, processor and the motherboard plus also the monitor of your choice and computer case. 

- Jamie


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 29, 2019)

Sounds like it's an awesome machine you built. Congrats on your technical skill set, and monetary situation to accomplish the build of your choice.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 29, 2019)

Slightly off topic.  But how running a PS4 with a 4K 75" UHDTV?


----------



## weepete (Nov 29, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> Slightly off topic.  But how running a PS4 with a 4K 75" UHDTV?



Upscaling and FPS drop.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 29, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> Sounds like it's an awesome machine you built. Congrats on your technical skill set, and monetary situation to accomplish the build of your choice.



Yes sir, I'm a avid PC online gamer as well so it helps to know what I need


----------



## weepete (Nov 29, 2019)

NE-KID said:


> Yes sir, I'm a avid PC online gamer as well so it helps to know what I need



What do you play? I'm a bit of an FPS gamer myself though I tend go sink all my time into a couple of games.


----------



## AlanKlein (Nov 29, 2019)

*Upscaling and FPS drop.*

What does that mean?


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 30, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> *Upscaling and FPS drop.*
> 
> What does that mean?



Why does the FPS drop when playing standard PS4 through 4k tv?

This should help


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 30, 2019)

weepete said:


> NE-KID said:
> 
> 
> > Yes sir, I'm a avid PC online gamer as well so it helps to know what I need
> ...



When I gamed a while back I played PUB G and Apex Legends until all the salty people came and took away the fun in the game.


----------



## Warhorse (Nov 30, 2019)

I am not a gamer, but I'm learning some new terms here. "Salty people" is one of them that I had to Bing. 

Now that I will have a "gaming" 'puter,  I may have to have my 16 year old grandson show me how.


----------



## weepete (Nov 30, 2019)

AlanKlein said:


> *Upscaling and FPS drop.*
> 
> What does that mean?



Basically you're limited by your hardware, the CPU and the GFX card will only render so much per second, so if you ask your system to do more work (by using a bigger resolution and/or more detail) it'll slow down the number of frames it delivers per second. The PS4 doesn't natively output 4K, so the console will upscale the HD output to 4K which will increase processing time. 

So if you have a game that you normally get 60 frames per second in at HD, then you output it at 4K you may only get 20-25fps for example. This will matter more in multiplayer games, especially against human opponents as they are so fast the lag (communication time between your computer and the server) may mean that by the time your computer shows the image on the screen another player can actually be in a different place. You computer will timestamp your actions and the server will correct for the lag time and decide which action took place first. So this can lead to examples where the hit registration seems off or you seem to get shot in game even though you've hidden behind cover like this example:


----------



## weepete (Nov 30, 2019)

NE-KID said:


> When I gamed a while back I played PUB G and Apex Legends until all the salty people came and took away the fun in the game.



Yeah, gaming communities can toxic!



Warhorse said:


> I am not a gamer, but I'm learning some new terms here. "Salty people" is one of them that I had to Bing.
> 
> Now that I will have a "gaming" 'puter,  I may have to have my 16 year old grandson show me how.



Give it a shot, I know a guy that started playing in his 60's when he found World of Tanks!


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 30, 2019)

Warhorse said:


> I am not a gamer, but I'm learning some new terms here. "Salty people" is one of them that I had to Bing.
> 
> Now that I will have a "gaming" 'puter,  I may have to have my 16 year old grandson show me how.



Yeah there is a lot of gaming communication terms out there like for instance in Apex Legends the terms are...One shot, He's one and there is others.


----------



## NE-KID (Nov 30, 2019)

weepete said:


> NE-KID said:
> 
> 
> > When I gamed a while back I played PUB G and Apex Legends until all the salty people came and took away the fun in the game.
> ...



Yep especially when your having a great game and then someone gets on the microphone and act like a little kid.


----------



## alexsadi (Mar 23, 2022)

Warhorse said:


> I am not a gamer, but I'm learning some new terms here. "Salty people" is one of them that I had to Bing.
> 
> Now that I will have a "gaming" 'puter,  I may have to have my 16 year old grandson show me how.


Same. Lol


----------

